# SEASON PICTURES 2008



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

I haven't been on here in a while but I thought you guys would like to check out how our season went. We got some good footage for Waterfowler T.V this year and you guys will enjoy it for sure.

Here are some of the best of 2008 season pictures.

--EDIT Please post the pictures individually

We had a great year. Even Charles Snapp, Rod Haydell and crew were able to kill a few birds with their shooting skills I guess I shouldn't be too hard on them they saw me miss a few myself. We were able to get quite a few of the kids out this year with their dads. It is good to see and I feel good about making special pricing for the oportunity to give back to the sport and train a few of our future duck hunters. I am looking foreward to next year and we have been making some new permanent blinds for next year that will be outstanding gunning along with great as always field shoots.
Hope you enjoy the pictures.
Phil


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Phil

Please upload your pics to a photosharing website or to this website and display them individually.

Linking them to your commercial hunting website and using that as a conduit to your business as a subtle form of advertising does not fall within the forum rules.

Thanks for understanding.

Ryan


----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry to ruffle the feathers a bit. Here are the pictures individually done. It took five years off of my life doing it this way but here you go and hope you enjoy


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

good pics looks like alot of fun.


----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

Anybody find Santa claus (AKA Snapp)? He's hiding in there somewhere with Haydel.   
:beer: 
Phil


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet pics Phil!

Thanks for uploading them!

:beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awsome pics. Keep up the great work!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

The picture with the guy and 2 kids looks alot like leo...atleast the cheesy smile does 

Awesome pictures phil!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like you guys really whacked some birds.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thats a lot of pics!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Nice pics, looks like a heck of a season.

How many times did he yell "Hammer time". :roll:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting up all those pics, looks like you had a terrific seoson up there in Canada, way to go!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats a lot of great pictures to see that it was a very good hunt out west, it was good down east .


----------

